# A Day in Iraq



## tomahawk6 (31 Mar 2005)

http://adayiniraq.blogspot.com/2005/03/ahmed.html

Very nice story.


----------



## purple peguin (31 Mar 2005)

That is a very great story.


----------



## FastEddy (4 Apr 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> http://adayiniraq.blogspot.com/2005/03/ahmed.html
> 
> Very nice story.




Yes indeed, I bet there are thousands of these stories out there, to bad the public hardly ever hears about the good the U.S. is/has done.

Thanks for this Story.


----------



## wack-in-iraq (10 Apr 2005)

im not sure if there are regulations about posting links to blogs, but here is one ive made about my time so far in Iraq, not the most action packed, but if you wanna check it out :
http://www.livejournal.com/users/johnofarc24/


----------



## chrisf (10 Apr 2005)

Out of curiosity, what are you doing in Iraq? I noticed you're armed in one of the pictures, security/PMC?


----------



## wack-in-iraq (10 Apr 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, what are you doing in Iraq? I noticed you're armed in one of the pictures, security/PMC?



i drive around baghdad and surrounding areas making deliveries, i am my own security, so its kind of a cross between security and cargo.  and damn right im armed, its baghdad, would you be here if you didnt get at least a couple guns ?


----------



## chrisf (10 Apr 2005)

You're damned right I would...


----------



## wack-in-iraq (10 Apr 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You're damned right I would...



so you would come to the most dangerous city (yes, its actually a fact, although i hear fallujah is nice this time of year) in the world unarmed  ?


----------



## Canadian Sig (10 Apr 2005)

Is the private sector money as good as it is rumored to be over there?


----------



## wack-in-iraq (10 Apr 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Is the private sector money as good as it is rumored to be over there?



better


----------



## chrisf (10 Apr 2005)

wack-in-iraq said:
			
		

> so you would come to the most dangerous city (yes, its actually a fact, although i hear fallujah is nice this time of year) in the world unarmed   ?



Correction to my last... when I said "Damn right", I had misread your post, and it was meant to agree with you... as in "You're damned right I'd be armed"


----------



## wack-in-iraq (10 Apr 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Correction to my last... when I said "darn right", I had misread your post, and it was meant to agree with you... as in "You're damned right I'd be armed"



hahaha, i thought thats what you meant...... either that or you are crazy !


----------



## Canadian Sig (10 Apr 2005)

Do you find your armament localy or bring it in with you? Are the allied forces using courier services rather than dipatch riders of their own?


----------



## wack-in-iraq (11 Apr 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Do you find your armament localy or bring it in with you? Are the allied forces using courier services rather than dipatch riders of their own?



the weapons i have were bought in Baghdad, paid for by my company of course, although some guys have bought a few toys for themselves.   in regards to couriers services, yes, the coalition really doesnt have much choice. there are so many troops over here, and so much stuff needs to get to them quickly, and they are very busy as it is, so they employ the likes of people like me to drive around and deliver stuff, although we are not limited to the military, we do a lot of stuff with guys from dyncorp and a bunch of others....


----------



## kincanucks (11 Apr 2005)

Christ I was a courier in Victoria and Hamiliton and I thought that was tough.  Wished I was armed a couple of times too.  Good on you.  Stay safe.


----------

